# 80 litre tank + eextension



## welshie87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi im currently using a single 80 litre plastic storage container. But im thinking of putting 2 together to make a big play area for them. Currently have 3 mice only 2 in the container right now in quarentine ive only had them a few weeks. Question one is how many mice would be ok in the 80 litre container and question 2 if I go ahead with putting 2 containers together using the little plastic tubes in pet shops for them to run would I run the risk of chewing. I dont want escapee's. I am thinking of multi laying the 80 to make an extra level for them to play in. I dont have a top on the tank so they got plenty of ventilation. I just want the best for my little mice and wondered if anyone had done something similar. Thanks


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Firstly the number of mice per cage is determined by floorspace and not volume of the container so eg a 30cm x30 cm floorspace and 100cm tall would not house as many as a 1000 cm x 30 cm and only 30 cm tall.

2: plastic tubes from pet shop unless when joining the two you are going to use a metal ring so that the mice if they are chewer can not get a tooth grip on any edge would be a good thing otherwise as said if your two or any others you get are chewers then a possability of escapes through chewing at the joint.


----------

